# Westgate Cancellation



## Dhawthorne15 (Nov 8, 2015)

Just wanted to make sure the below is still a good address to cancel a Westgate contract:

Westgate Resorts LTD
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd
Ocoee Florida 34761


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2015)

In your purchase paperwork, there are cancellation instructions with an address - you should use that address.


----------



## Dhawthorne15 (Nov 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> In your purchase paperwork, there are cancellation instructions with an address - you should use that address.



I know I saw it on the tablet that day, however they arent in the hard paperwork.


----------



## Dhawthorne15 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dhawthorne15 said:


> I know I saw it on the tablet that day, however they arent in the hard paperwork.



Disregard, found it!!! They really do hide it from you!!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 8, 2015)

There is a hidden pocket in the binder.  Along the center of the binder there is a velco strip that closes the pocket and hides it - the info is in there.

Click here and scroll all the way down for a picture of the hidden pocket:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1806559&postcount=120


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2015)

Dhawthorne15 said:


> Disregard, found it!!! They really do hide it from you!!



haha...found the "security pocket" finally aye?  westgate claims its not hidden, but "Secure" instead!

arent they thoughtful???


grats on rescinding and saving thousands!


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 8, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> haha...found the "security pocket" finally aye?  westgate claims its not hidden, but "Secure" instead!
> 
> arent they thoughtful???
> 
> ...


It holds thre decoder ring,  the crossword puzzle and the scavenger hunt map.. once you decode the secret instructions you can rescind.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

